# LED Floodlight



## logi-cat (10 Sep 2012)

Thinking of trying this out on my planted tank;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221117540980? ... 086wt_1186

Anybody had any experience with this light? I'm thinking of replacing my 2 x 11w that i have on my 25l P@H tank.


----------



## Garuf (10 Sep 2012)

There are a few people using these on ASW but generally on much larger tanks but for the life of me I can't find the specific post, it wasn't even that long ago. I would suspect that it'll be a huge amount of light though.


----------



## foxfish (11 Sep 2012)

Yes, I posted a thread asking about those lights, turned out they were pretty dim!


----------



## darren636 (11 Sep 2012)

interesting. Would like to see one in action


----------



## sr20det (11 Sep 2012)

Interesting, would be good to see. Surely for a 30cm Cube, this would be ample?


----------



## BigTom (11 Sep 2012)

I tried one of these on my big tank (think it was the 40w version) out of curiosity, don't have a par meter but seemed very dim for the wattage and gave a really horrible colour rendition with harsh shadows. They'd probably grow plants OK in a nano but I'd avoid them for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## logi-cat (11 Sep 2012)

in that case ill leave it. thanks for the replies everybody.


----------



## johnboy (13 Jun 2013)

BigTom said:


> I tried one of these on my big tank (think it was the 40w version) out of curiosity, don't have a par meter but seemed very dim for the wattage and gave a really horrible colour rendition with harsh shadows. They'd probably grow plants OK in a nano but I'd avoid them for aesthetic reasons.


 
i tried a 30 watt led flood light and was amazed at the amount of light produced in my 4 ft aquarium better then my tmc 1000 grobeam the floodlight was rated at 5000 lumens


----------



## Mortis (16 Jun 2013)

Is about just as bright as a regular T5 of the same wattage. Only get these if you need a little extra penetration or if you want the shimmer effect


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Jun 2013)

Guys check this out The Dark Side or What Lurks Beneath | Page 3 | UK Aquatic Plant Society and this LED on the cheap | UK Aquatic Plant Society 

I haven't found them to be too dim they come in a range of wattages, also a dimmable version, it's just a question of finding the one fit for purpose.

I've posted some PAR tables in the second thread for 10 and 20 watt versions from the plantedtank forum.


----------



## DrRob (23 Jun 2013)

Thanks for sharing that. It may save me some trouble. Was looking at lighting options for a 30" tank that needs a new set. Now I just need to pick a strength as it's unlikely to be too different to yours, being only 6 inches longer.


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Jun 2013)

The same as mine 2x20W will be fine for an aquarium that size.


----------



## justissaayman (25 Jun 2013)

troi, can you link to the ones you purchased please?


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Jun 2013)

20W Pure White 6500K LED Waterproof Yard Wall Outdoor Flood Light Lamp | eBay They were one of the cheapest eBay sellers - not necessarily the best, however they are a Top-rated seller so pretty reliable. One of my lights didn't work but it was quickly replaced with no hassle.


----------



## DrRob (25 Jun 2013)

I think I may be sold on this idea. Even the OH likes it.


----------



## justissaayman (25 Jun 2013)

Can someone help me with a bracket or can I lie this on top of the cover glass for the time being?
What do you think of this? White LED Aluminium Rigid Bar Aquarium Set IP65 (100cm / 60 x 5050 LED's) - Brightlightz


----------



## justissaayman (15 Jul 2013)

Just bought one, will be doing the same as as what Troi posted above to mount, all only once we have moved to the new house, so watch this space.


----------



## Gill (15 Jul 2013)

justissaayman said:


> Can someone help me with a bracket or can I lie this on top of the cover glass for the time being?
> What do you think of this? White LED Aluminium Rigid Bar Aquarium Set IP65 (100cm / 60 x 5050 LED's) - Brightlightz


 
I am using this one at the moment, and it is really good. color is a little yellow, plants are growing well under it.


----------



## terry82517 (15 Jul 2013)

You got a picture of these on your tank gill?


----------



## DrRob (15 Jul 2013)

Troi said:


> 20W Pure White 6500K LED Waterproof Yard Wall Outdoor Flood Light Lamp | eBay They were one of the cheapest eBay sellers - not necessarily the best, however they are a Top-rated seller so pretty reliable. One of my lights didn't work but it was quickly replaced with no hassle.


 

I'm a goodly way into copying you Troi. I'll honestly say that the ebay seller wasn't the easiest to deal with, but they got it right in the end which is all that matters when all is told. I'm also now the proud owner of 2 boxes of wheels which I have no idea what to do with, but I'll think of something. Might stick them on e-bay


----------



## Gill (15 Jul 2013)

terry82517 said:


> You got a picture of these on your tank gill?


 
Here you go


----------



## kellyboy47 (1 Apr 2014)

Gill said:


> I am using this one at the moment, and it is really good. color is a little yellow, plants are growing well under it.


 
Hi Gill,

What varieties of plants are you growing then only I contacted Brightlightz because I wanted this solution for my tank and they said they wouldn't enhance plant growth....is this true ?

Trev


----------

